# Motocross Jerseys?



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Are motocross or dirt bike jerseys good for mountain biking? Or are they thicker and too hot. I would be using for DH/Freeride where I pedal to the top.


----------



## jasondbikes (Nov 25, 2011)

I wear one all the time on cooler days where I want something long sleeve.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Since I ride both Moto and MTB...

...I wear mine, and you can get versions that are open and allow lots of air to pass through, the Moto pants work great in the snowy weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

NEPMTBA said:


> Since I ride both Moto and MTB...
> 
> ...I wear mine, and you can get versions that are open and allow lots of air to pass through, the Moto pants work great in the snowy weather. :thumbsup:


Wow I may start wearing my moto gear

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a couple Troy Lee Designs jerseys. Technically moto jerseys I think but they are just fine for the mtb. It's not like they are huge or heavy or anything..pretty much just like some of my 'mtb' jerseys.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> I have a couple Troy Lee Designs jerseys. Technically moto jerseys I think but they are just fine for the mtb. It's not like they are huge or heavy or anything..pretty much just like some of my 'mtb' jerseys.


+1 :thumbsup:... Just grab a jersey that fits you  I have Fox and some Alpinestars as well .


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I run a couple of jerseys if I am going out riding in the middle of the day and throw a singlet on underneath in case I do come off and tear the jersey.

The ones I have are a very light mesh though.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I only wear my MX jerseys mountain biking. I have so many and I have vented ones as well as warm ones. The only difference I have really found is some MTB jerseys have pockets in the back or a zipper at the neck line.


----------



## damnnearfastest (Jul 5, 2008)

I no longer have an MX bike, but I do have a lot of the gear still. Cut the sleeves off at the elbows on a few old jerseys and the work great for MTB. Kept the sleeves on some others for cooler riding days. Do miss having the rear pockets of a true XC jersey at times.


----------

